# Vaperite brand juices



## craigb (14/11/16)

I'm contemplating a little 'just because I can' self love (interpret as you will)

Whats the opinions on the vaperite brand juices?

I can pick up a bit of variety and get 2 of those, or 1 of the other local juices.


----------



## Strontium (14/11/16)

Never tried them, R120 for 20ml just smacks of a ripoff for fairly simple mixtures.


----------



## craigb (15/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Never tried them, R120 for 20ml just smacks of a ripoff for fairly simple mixtures.



Ended up having a "Threesome" with Mr Hardwicks. Money well spent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Idiot (15/11/16)

Nice flavour.
Vaped the entire 30ml the very day I bought it.

Never tried Vaperite though


----------

